# My Tank Stand Is Bowed In Middle, Do You See Any Issues With That?



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the 55-75 gallon wood tank stand that pet smart sells. When i moved 6 months ago i took my aquarium down and let my kid put his 50" plasma tv on it. Today i set my aquarium back up and just noticed that it is bowed in the middle of the stand from the TV. The ends of the aquarium are the only thing really touching the stand. Do you think it would be ok, or if i put some shims under it in the middle. There is about 1/8 inch gap. Just hoping to not have to take it all down and spend another 130$ on a stand. My main concern is the tank actually starting to bow with only the ends of it touching the stand.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would slide some shims in just to be safe. I have seen tanks sit on stands like that and last years, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ægir said:


> I would slide some shims in just to be safe. I have seen tanks sit on stands like that and last years, but better safe than sorry.


Cool thanks for the reply, I was hoping someone seen this and had experience with it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have seen them only supported with cinderblocks on the ends.... not something I would personally do but


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

A stand should fit as good as possible.
But instead of buying a new one, you could easily use this one since it's only a small gap.

Get a piece of styrofoam and place that in between. The weight of your tank will press it into a perfect fit.


----------

